# just bought a nissan maxima gxe



## hatmanafro (Oct 13, 2009)

hi, my name is juan. my mom just bought me a '89 nissan maxima gxe, i think(its got the electronic cluster and the keypad). but i have sum issues with it. umm... there are sum electrical issues with the car. when you first turn on the car the AC kicks on, nuthin wrong with that, but then about three minutes after the car is started.. it just shuts off.. pretty weird. another thing is that the electronic or digital cluster dosent light up, the gas gauge and temperature gauge work but thats it. ohh the spedometer reflection on the windshield works too.. umm.. another thing is that the speakers dont work. the back speakers kinda work but they just make alot of fuzz.. i still havent figured out how to take the stereo out to check out the connections, im waiting for my step dad to get back from a work related trip so he can help me out and stuff.. so if any of you guys can help me out it will be much appreciated. thnak you


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Welcome to Nissanforums. I'd suggest reading the next thread up about the shop manual. It'll have a link to download the factory service manual. Its VERY helpful and will detail every part of the car.


----------



## hatmanafro (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## hatmanafro (Oct 13, 2009)

i tryed the link to the repair manuals but it sent me to a weird domain site or sumthin.. is the link messed up or is the website gone?
i am using the computers at my school tho so they might not let me see the page.


----------



## hatmanafro (Oct 13, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> Welcome to Nissanforums. I'd suggest reading the next thread up about the shop manual. It'll have a link to download the factory service manual. Its VERY helpful and will detail every part of the car.


hey man, i tried that phat20g link and i think its dead. is there any other helpful stuff u could point me to? thanks man


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sounds like, bad coolant temp sensor, bad cluster and the normal bad Bose stereo system.


----------

